# Talluelah Suki Meets Posh Panache



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, today I couldn't resist visiting my friend who adopted a six month old Japanese Chin girl from "Luv A Chin" rescue this weekend.

Posh and Talluelah hit it off instantly! It was so fun to see them RLH all over my dear friend's living room. She is a really sweet dog, with the funniest little face, and she could not keep her tongue inside her little mouth. 

I am so happy for to have another little friend for my girl to play with, this girl's personality was so "happy go lucky and confident" it's hard to believe she came from a Puppy Mill. What a wonderful life she will have now.

Here are some pictures I took of the two girls from my iPhone, because I had walked over to my girlfriends' house so I didn't have any of my "big cameras" with me.

Check out that girl's tongue!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Amy
What a couple of cuties. I love the big long tongue! Both doggies looks so happy. I love the last pic of Posh looking at you like, "She's cool, right?"


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

CUTE!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She looks like a great neighbor playmate for Posh. (And I love the name Talluelah!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She looks like a good friend for Posh! Chin's kind of scare me though- my aunt had one that bit me when I tried to trim her nails and I only did it once and the dog is still scared of me!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

They look adorable together, I love the goofy tongue sticking out. Looks like they had a fun little tea party.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> She looks like a good friend for Posh! Chin's kind of scare me though- my aunt had one that bit me when I tried to trim her nails and I only did it once and the dog is still scared of me!


Oh no, I'm sorry this happened Amanda. How old was your aunt's dog? Talluelah is 6 months old, and sweet as can be...her nails looked nice and short, so hopefully her foster mom was keeping up with trimming them! She's been in foster since June.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy, 
My aunt never started it with her and was taking her to the vet to have it done so I wanted to show her how easy it was. Always the quiet little ones that are biters! I was just so shocked but that dog never forgot I was the one who tried to get her. I visit and she runs and hides!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ahhhh...the tongue! Too cute!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the tongue! Your phone takes some really good pictures!


----------

